# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Terrarium show and tell: Care to share pics of your terrariums?

## Lyndsaygirl123

I everyone! I thought it would be a good idea to start a thread where everybody could share pics of their terrariums.  :Smile:  I am always looking for new ideas to revamp my terrarium and thought this would be a good way for me and anybody else to get some inspiration! Also, feel free to give advice on how we could improve our tanks.

I'll go first. This is my 25 gallon tank for my White's Tree Frog, Lily.

----------


## SomeVirtue

This is my first real attempt at a viv, did it a month or two ago. going to be redoing it tomorrow with a real false bottom (not an improvised one :P) and a new filter, just waiting on the water to be safe.
Its currently housing my Mossy frog Kero, and my Crestie Esmeralda. Yes, im prepared for the flaming.

----------



----------


## Heather

Current retf home.

----------



----------


## Patsy

This is a great thread! My whites' bigger tank is being delivered on Saturday, this is going to give me so many ideas to decorate!

----------



----------


## KingCam

I will share a few of my enclosures, hope that's alright!

This is the custom enclosure I built for my grey tree frogs:


This is the custom enclosure I built for my prairie kingsnake:


This is the land/water setup I use for my tiger salamanders:


This is two 106qt sterilite tubs fashioned together to make a land/shallow water setup for my young cane toad:

----------



----------


## Heather

Kingcam, how did you waterproof the inside of your grey's home?

----------


## KingCam

> Kingcam, how did you waterproof the inside of your grey's home?


 Only the bottom portion is water *proofed*.  I coated the particle board in the bottom with silicone, then covered the silicone with pond liner & siliconed the seams.  The upper portion of the enclosure is merely water *resistant* from the adhesive vinyl tiles I secured to the inside walls.

----------


## Adam R

still in the works

----------



----------


## Heather

@ Kingcam, awesome!

----------



----------


## Lyndsaygirl123

All great tanks everybody! Thanks for sharing!  :Smile:

----------


## kmichael55

Awesome! Especially interested in the grey tree frog enclosure... do you have water in the bottom? or is the pond liner just to protect wood because it's very moist? I've never seen mine use their water dish, how necessary is it if I keep it very humid? 

Everyone's enclosures look awesome! I'll add pics when mine are done.

----------



----------


## KingCam

> Awesome! Especially interested in the grey tree frog enclosure... do you have water in the bottom? or is the pond liner just to protect wood because it's very moist? I've never seen mine use their water dish, how necessary is it if I keep it very humid? .


I don't fill the bottom directly, though I think I could.  The pond  liner is more to protect the wood from the moist substrate in the  bottom.  The bottom *is* water, though.  I sat a 20qt roughneck tub in the bottom and filled in around it with sphagnum peat moss.

The  frogs don't ususally get in the water, I actually only did it that way  hoping they would lay eggs in it this spring.  That didn't happen :'(

Grey treefrogs are more tolerant of drier air than most tree frogs.  You don't have to keep it super moist.  50% humidity is perfectly fine for them.

----------



----------


## Robby Cash

Mine is sad compared to yalls... Lol. But hell its my first one ive ever done and i done it all with $20  :Stick Out Tongue:  And sorry for the mist every where. Just misted them before taking this pic. But yea ive got 2 green treefrogs and a house gecko in there.

----------



----------


## Patsy

Okay here is my Whites tree frog set up. I have a main tank and a quarantine tank. Once quarantine is over I will put more of the decorations into the bigger tank.

----------



----------


## NancyC

This is my first attempt at a tank.  I have had it set up for three weeks and just put two juvenile cuban tree frogs in 3 days ago.  . That's Toby Wan Kenobi.  He is very small but seems to use all the space.  18x18x24

----------



----------


## bill

this home to my 3 juvenile white's tree frogs. it's only about a month old and still has a lot of growing to do. but the three amigos seem to like it so far  :Smile:

----------



----------


## Kristen

Only got pictures of 1/6 haha. Ill add pics of the others when my iphone decides to work! :P

----------



----------

